# At Home Platinum "DO" (pic heavY)



## blondemafia76 (Oct 21, 2008)

Platinum.. a tutorial... a journey.. whatever ( I searched and didn't find one.. so I thought I would post mine)



OK.. so ever since last year's Top Model and seeing Anya's slivery platinum hair... it made me think of my youth, before I had ever touched a bottle of hair dye. My hair was pretty close, but more golden-y. I always wanted it more silvery, but never ventured down that road.. I have done various shades of blonde, lowlights, red (s), pink (duh a fave..), blue, green, brown under- blonde on top, oh so many colors. But still.. I wanted that silver blonde. And my friend Lisa's friend "Haybelle"'s hair inspired me so much more....

I have gone to a few sylists these past two weeks, who told me, "that isn't possible".. and I knew it was, with out doing too much damage to my hair. I even saw a woman in Wally World with it. Men, all over the place, esp of the Asian descent, and if they had it, I could! I knew it. 

So, with the internets as my pal, I began my quest for info. I have found at least 3 variations of getting this white blonde, clariol 323 d, manic panic virgin snow and well color charms in Frosty Ash 1210T....

So... I went to Sally's today and picked up what I did, its over about a weeks period, but... I'm gonna show you how. 

NOTE... This works on already blonde or light brown hair best. It is possible to get this shade on darker hair, but it takes work to do it and not be damaged. Plus you will look ugly for a week. You have to bleach twice, a week apart, and you have to uber deep deep condition in between. If you are already blonde, I have done this a day apart to be safe, well more like 12 hours, bleach at night and tone the next day. Just to ease up on my scalp. 


A good ref for before, although I am ashier in real life with no hair dye..













For Starters, here is what you need:

Clairol Toner in 323 D, its violet based, and opposite on the color wheel to yellow, this cancels out the yellow and brings on the platinum...






Pure White Developer 20 vol





A Color Bottle.. you can get one from Sally's, but I saved and rinsed the one from my bleach Kit. I used to bottles of color to 4 oz of developer, half the bottle. The ratio on this color is 1:1... (1 oz of color to 1 oz of developer...). Do not use anything stronger than a 20 vol on this, not only will it burn your head.. it will dilute the color. After all you are toning, not coloring. 






Bleach Kit... I used this one.. the color on the box is almost as light as I wanted it, however, it was still very yellow. YUCK. I bleached my hair yesterday, and toned it today, some do it all in one day, some don't. The bleach makes your hair very porous allowing the toner to get in there, but it also can damage your hair if you leave it on too long. Strand tests are necessary!! If you have dark hair, it may take several bleachings over several days to get to the banana peel color necessary to get this blonde. Never, ever bleach your hair to white. Always tone it to it. You can turn your hair to mush!!!  ** EDIT**I now use the Wella Bleach Kit.  Its much more effective. Just wanted to throw that in...***







Shampoo, again, violet based... (my  advice is to NOT use the conditioner that matches this... too much and it will turn your hair greyish. Also, dont use this every time you shampoo.. same reason. A sulfa free shampoo would be better. Once or twice a week is good.)





Conditioner, super super super conditioner!!





Fancifull.. I will use this every time I shampoo to keep it bright, and I even add a little to my conditioner to make it whiter and not brassy, at all. This one is White Minx.. but I have been known to use Ultra White Minx as well. Also, I add this to a small spray bottle with some shine serum... magic!







And.. Frizz Ease.. I switch between this and Citre Shine Serum, put in when wet and then styled...




Finally, the hair, a day after bleaching.. the cam doesnt pick it up as well as real life, but its very gold-yellow..... My natural color is very blonde... but not this shade, its more ashy and tired looking. Don't mind the ugly no makeup and the glasses....






So, first, separate your hair into 4 sections, its easier to work with.. and you can be sure you got all of the color there. 






saturate all of your hair with the color, then use a wide tooth comb to comb thru each section to ensure all hairs are covered. Dont forget the hair line in the front and back...











Wrap hair in plastic bag.. if it has writing... make sure thats on the outside!!!! Yes, mine is from wally world... Leave on 15 to 20 mins......






Its gonna turn purple.. Dont worry, this is what you want...



Rinse until clear.... Shampoo with color lights and condtion. Rinse in fancifull, but do not rinse out...










Now, its blow dried and styled... its not AS blonde as I was hoping... I was looking online and the Manic Panic and the Wella seems like its going to be whiter.... But, I need to wait a few days. Dont want to anger my scalp. 



















See.. I still see yellow..








so there it is.. platinum.. but it still doesnt have that silvery quality that I was goin for... try try again


Sooooooo a week later, I did this... I bought the Wella Color Charms in Frosty Ash (yes lisa its the frostiest ash you ever saw..) with 30 vol developer. Washed with Shimmer Lights, super conditioned and then added the White Minx color refresher. I swear the flash in my cam adds yellowish to the pics and its totally not. Its the perfect shade of silvery blonde... omg.. Im in love... My hair isnt fixed too well in the pics, the end of a long day at the Dr's office (they wouldnt squish my boobs.. damn them) and an even longer day with the kiddos and work.. so this is what we have, little to no makeup, in a easy dress, friggin tired, Mandy...



















then like a day later





OH YEAH... I took this before we left for our four wheeling trip.. I have a bandanna on... but you can kinda see











dont mind the dirty laundry...


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 21, 2008)

Looks Great! I love that Platinum look...You did a great home job!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Oct 21, 2008)

ah I LOOVEE your platinum hair! My hair is nearly black and I wish mine could be that blonde!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Oct 21, 2008)

Kinda makes ME want to go platinum LOL


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 22, 2008)

ooo nice! good job!


----------



## blondemafia76 (Oct 22, 2008)

TY ALL!! I love it!!


----------



## Monsterbilly (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm so jealous, i have bleach my hair at least 2 times to get to a "not that light" shade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I mean, my hair has no pigments (ok some parts do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) it's translucent and it's still darker that this  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



At least now i have a good violet toner (tec italy) because until then i was usind gentian violet )
Your hair looks great!!!


----------



## MzEmo (Oct 26, 2008)

omg that is really nice! can u do mine?!


----------



## blondemafia76 (Oct 26, 2008)

come to texas, doll, and we are all over it. 
Im actually *thinking* of doing a bit of pink on the underneaths for some fun for awhile. Hubs will freak though.. Too bad for him.


----------



## blondemafia76 (Oct 26, 2008)

I am actually thinking of trying a new toner this time. Wella's White Lady, from what I understand, it's even more 'silvery' yet still platinum. I will post pics when I do and let yall know what happens.


----------



## banjobama (Nov 30, 2008)

This is so helpful! But I am really scared to bleach my own hair. The few times I've tried to color my hair lighter have been a disaster. I think my hair is very tough or something, like resistant to coloring.


----------



## blondemafia76 (Dec 2, 2008)

post a pic.. lets see... But if its very dark and coarse, then that would be a problem.


----------



## darkbeauty27 (Dec 4, 2008)

How long do you usually leave your bleach on?


----------



## blondemafia76 (Dec 4, 2008)

for me- its less than 20 mins
but Im blonde. You can process up to 90 mins with most bleaches, just do not go all the way to white with bleach. It will damage your hair to the point of breakage. You want a nice banana peel color.


----------



## darkbeauty27 (Dec 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blondemafia76* 

 
_for me- its less than 20 mins
but Im blonde. You can process up to 90 mins with most bleaches, just do not go all the way to white with bleach. It will damage your hair to the point of breakage. You want a nice banana peel color._

 

Thanks!

Also, the Wella Frosty Ash color that you talked about earlier, are you using that as a toner or a high lift blonde hair color?  My hair is naturally dark blonde, so do you think that the Wella Frosty Ash will lighten my hair to a light blonde shade?  I use bleach sometimes to lighten my hair but it gives me a bad rash on my neck that takes awhile to go away, so I am trying to avoid it as much as possible.  I was thinking about using a high lift ash blonde to get my hair very light and then add some bleached streaks to it around my face (nowhere near my neck area) and then I would tone my hair, which would hopefully be platinum or close to it by then.


----------



## blondemafia76 (Dec 5, 2008)

I use it as a toner only. With a 20 vol or 30 vol developer- and it does not lift.
However- over the weekend I used Torrids Hight Lift Blondes in Platinum (blue base) on a friend who has tawny blonde hair with a 4o vol developer- and it turned out reallllly pretty. Not quite as white as mine is, but very nice with out all the yellow. But you can not use this color if you have bleached... it turns it purple!!!! But dont worry, if you aren't bleaching, it will turn purple on your head, while lifting the color. I wish I had taken pictures, it really turned out very very pretty. Please post pics with what you do- I wanna see!

But yea- using the Wella as a toner (and I use the gel not the liquid) with bleach is going to get you what you want. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Even if you only bleach the highlights, just dont use a stronger developer, stick with the 20 or 30.


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Dec 5, 2008)

wow... that came out fantastic. I wish I could rock plat blonde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It looks so hot on you


----------



## darkbeauty27 (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blondemafia76* 

 
_I use it as a toner only. With a 20 vol or 30 vol developer- and it does not lift.
However- over the weekend I used Torrids Hight Lift Blondes in Platinum (blue base) on a friend who has tawny blonde hair with a 4o vol developer- and it turned out reallllly pretty. Not quite as white as mine is, but very nice with out all the yellow. But you can not use this color if you have bleached... it turns it purple!!!! But dont worry, if you aren't bleaching, it will turn purple on your head, while lifting the color. I wish I had taken pictures, it really turned out very very pretty. Please post pics with what you do- I wanna see!

But yea- using the Wella as a toner (and I use the gel not the liquid) with bleach is going to get you what you want. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Even if you only bleach the highlights, just dont use a stronger developer, stick with the 20 or 30._

 
Thanks for the advice.  Here is what I've done so far:

My hair was jet black and I had the color stripped out about 3 months ago.  I have been bleaching the leftover orange and gold out of my hair myself because I don't want to keep spending the money of getting it done at the salon.  So my hair has been through some funny stages. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It is also somewhat damaged from the whole process, but I have been trimming off the damage throughout.

Anyway, my natural haircolor is dark blonde so I let my roots grow in a bit.  I tried to bleach some highlights in, which my hair took pretty good, but I was unable to do my whole head.  So about 2 or 3 weeks later I decided to just put a high lift blonde on my roots.  I used Clairol Professional Premium Creme Haircolor in the shade 12A Ash (Hi-Lift Cool Blonde).  I used 40 volume developer which the packaging called for. My roots lifted to a light banana yellow (which I wished it would lift furthur) and since I didn't do my whole head I still had the orangey tones in the length.  I didn't tone it but used purple shampoo and conditioner which seemed to do a good job alone.  It made the sections I had bleached prior to coloring a nice platinum shade.  So anyway, yesterday I bleached my whole head because I want the orangey tones that remain in my hair out completely!  The bleach lifted the orange to a light/medium yellow and the other hair that was already light to a light lemon yellow.  Today I toned with Clairol Toner in 301 White Beige (blue base).  It worked pretty good because my hair is pretty light, but it is definitely not a cool shade of platinum like yours is.  I knew the more goldish tones in my hair wouldn't tone to platinum but I thought the lemon yellow shades would.  Should I use the 323 Clairol Platinum toner the next time around?  Since it is a violet base it will cancel out all of the lemon yellow, right?

Oh yeah and I'll try to remember to take pics tomorrow.


----------



## sinergy (Dec 5, 2008)

looks great!


----------



## blondemafia76 (Dec 5, 2008)

I would try the Wella Shade, personally. I used the 323 the first go round and it still had that gold aura to it.. Then a few days later I did the Wella one, and it was def better. 
Your hair/scalp have been thru the ringer, so be sure to deeeeeeep condition, maybe an olive oil conditoner with a very warm towel wrapped around it. Then do the Wella. It just has a stronger blue base- although it does not turn purple like the 323 does. Wella also makes a TONER (the frosty ash is a color I use as a toner) called White Lady- I have seen it used and it turns white white white, but I think that with your having bleached so much- it may go grey. Now, once you have done the Wella Frosty Ash- do this. Go to manic panics website, and order Virgin Snow toner, the amplified version. It is that silvery quality that you desire. No where I know carries it in store, but I use it once a week to refresh and keep it bright. 

Remember though as you are growing your hair out and want to recolor- do the roots only with the bleach- and the toner, let it sit for at least half the time on the roots alone- then comb down to the ends. You do not want grey/purple hairs. Lesson learned the hard way!!!!!


----------



## darkbeauty27 (Dec 7, 2008)

Okay, I think I will try the Wella Frosty Ash first.  If that doesn't take out the yellow then I will try the Manic Panic Amplified Virgin Snow.  

So when I do my roots next, if I don't want to use bleach, do you think that the Torrids Platinum Lightening will lift my natural color to an almost platinum shade?  

There used to be a time when I would color my hair with a high lift blonde and it would turn out a gorgeous light blonde!  I can't remember what I used to use - grrr! Hmmm...you know...I think it might have been this product:

L'Oreal - Preference - L'Oreal Mega Blonde Haircolor Ash Blonde MB8

Doesn't seem extremely light in the swatch though, does it?


----------



## blondemafia76 (Dec 7, 2008)

thats pretty light alright- but way too gold for my taste. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The thing about the lift color for me is- it almost always turns out too gold or brassy... But I can tell ya using that torrids on your roots will work. Thats what I use every other time. BC I am so light blonde as it is, I only need to bleach-tone then tone, then torrids, then tone and then MAYBBBEEEA bleach, but a light bleach wash. This is like the 6 month process. Im comfortable with that. But people with really dark hair- they are gonna have to bleach more often, its really going to be a judgement call. You know how washing/styling/and going in the sun can turn you yellow over time.. 

I cant wait to see your results!!


----------



## QueenEmB (Dec 7, 2008)

Great thread - I have my hair this colour but I get mine done at a salon, I'd be too nervous to do it myself but you did an awesome job!


----------



## Cinci (Dec 13, 2008)

now that's the kind of platinum i've always wanted, but never been able to achieve.........  or if i do manage to get some of my hair to go that light..  other parts wont bleach out as well, and stay more yellowish.........  Thanks for this!!


----------



## ~whathehair~ (Dec 13, 2008)

I had to join to say YOUR HAIR IS AWESOME! beautiful, I love the color. You did an amazing job. I am so very much hoping to achieve this. I have level 6-7 sorta strawberry blonde hair.  I also bought Ion Powder lightener, it smells good. I hope it is gentle enough on the hair.  Do You use Wellite?  I too tried swatches with 1210 (awesome) & mixed 301 & 323 together, Torrids Plat. turned purple lol (I soo wanted that to work), & the Roux Ultra White Minx. I am still confused as to which to choose so far.  I tried swatches of White Lady (kinda turned drabby pewter sigh!) & Silver Lady (haven't tried yet).

Cheers!


----------



## blondemafia76 (Dec 13, 2008)

white lady and silverylady toners did not work for me- the frosty ash is def my choice!!! I dont often mix colors, Im too skurred!!!


----------



## ~whathehair~ (Dec 15, 2008)

I want to open the 1210, haven't yet. I am worried it will still have the "yellow" look of some of the high lifts?  I also have 2 boxes of Excellence Creme Extra Light Ash, Extra Light Natural blonde & 2 boxes of "sally's 9 1/2.1 extra light ash & 91/2.13 Extra light beige (No idea what is the difference between store bought & Sally's similar name brands).

I too liked the mb4 & mb8 blue based... somehow the ion comparison guide shows mb6 (violet  base) = wella 1210A = HL-b 12.1 Ion, however! but it required the mega blonde developer & I already have too many other brands lol I have the ion too.  What makes me nervous is Idk if my hair is as hardy as yours HEHE & I have read many "experts" say don't use a HL or even a permanent color on bleached hair but use a DEMI, SEMI, acid based toner...
but... Whom can argue with that beautiful result you have....if it is the perfect color it seems the way to go.  I almost want to mix my silver t14 with some of the 301,323.


----------



## darkbeauty27 (Dec 15, 2008)

By the way, just too add - the Clairol 301 toner in White Beige didn't work for me.  I ended up getting desperate a week or so ago and *needed* to get rid of the yellow but Sally's was closed.  I went to CVS and bought a permanent ash blonde shade and it worked pretty good.  I think it was L'oreal Excellence Lightest Ash Blonde 9A.  I was a little scared of it since it was a box color (and permanent at that) but it worked nicely.  My bleached roots are a nice platinum blonde.  Of course the rest of my hair (that didn't bleach higher than a yellow due to the prior black that was on my hair) remained a yellowish blonde.  That is okay though because I am slowly cutting that hair off as my hair grows!


----------



## ~whathehair~ (Dec 15, 2008)

TY! so much...it's just Since I bought 2 of 301 & 3 of 323 I was hoping I could mix them & get the results but I am thankful for you both saying it turns out more vanilla. I hope I won't be too desperate & put that on after I bleach. I have just waited SOOOO LONG to do this.  I am also hoping to use wellite & ion lightener powder because it smells too good. Really I want to eat it, it is torture to make a developer & bleach smell this good. I read that ion developer is for sensitive scalps so I hope it truly does help.  Happy your roots are rocking the platinum darkbeauty27.... 

I have done swatches in 10 A & 12 N Clairol Premium Cremes... the first turns creamy silver, the second translucent silver yet it straightened my curly hair sooo (I think it may be too damaging). It was the perfect color too! it was not blue, not gray, and had brilliant sparkle.


----------



## blondemafia76 (Dec 16, 2008)

ok so you two need to post pics cause I gotta see!!!!


----------



## ~whathehair~ (Dec 16, 2008)

I have been procrastinating since 5pm. I am trying to figure out if I need to put cotton on my roots since my hair is long & I should do midlengths to ends first. I am going crazy!!


----------



## fillintheblank (Dec 16, 2008)

WOW! I love it! i've always loved that platinum blonde but I'm a brunette with olive skin, and I think that would look awkward lol. I can't believe you did that all at home, you did an amazing job!


----------



## jessabel (Dec 17, 2008)

Oh! It's so beautiful! Can I ask you how long you leave the 323d toner on?


----------



## blondemafia76 (Dec 17, 2008)

about 20 mins for me- but I have switched to the Frosty Ash Wella Gel colors- it has a much truer color to it- I use it just like the toner. No yellow at all- with the 323 I was still seeing some peeking thru. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope this helps!


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Dec 17, 2008)

*I wish I could pull off this look....
Being brown skinned, I'll look horrible.*


----------



## ~whathehair~ (Dec 18, 2008)

Does the Dream blonde box have toner inside of it TOO or is it just "lightener"/bleach? I had purchased this in the past too lol & took it back for hair color by Loreal.  Funny I didn't get to peek in the box to see & the curiousity has the best of me.

I have the wellite & even some Loreal cremelights (I don't recommend as it seems to just bring up to a goldy odd gloss texture unlike any of the bleaches I tried).  Good for someone wanting only a few shades lighter & highlight.
'There's nothing shy about spring | Beauty Spotlight

here is another color I LOVE lil bit more silverish. I wish I knew how to do this one too.  

blondemafia76 Did you get the manic panic too? I await reviews on this.  I am eyeing matrix.prizms.plus white blonde & Fudge Whiter Shade of Pale too!!


----------



## blondemafia76 (Dec 18, 2008)

that loreal dream blonde- I ws just using as a bleach- pre toner when I used the 323, it does not have a toner, its really just a high lift color is all it is. 

I use the Manic Panic toner- all the time. However- Im out now and no one sells it, I had to order directly from the MP site- I use the amplified version and it does me pretty good. 

I despise the goldy shades!!!! I want white damn it!!! LMAO.....

that matrix looks bad ass- and I have never used fudge- so it piques my curiosity too.. I may get me some to see.... I need to either get someone here to cp me some pravanna pinks- or drag my ass to the phone and see if somoene here does it. The only thing about that is, I want to do it!!! LOL....

Maybe after christmas I will order a buncha stuff- just to see how it works!!!!!


----------



## darkbeauty27 (Dec 20, 2008)

Okay guys, to acheive the blonde in this pic, which toner should be used?







Would the Wella Frosty Ash get me there or should I try the Clairol 323 Extra Light Platinum?


----------



## blondemafia76 (Dec 20, 2008)

that has more of a golden hue than the wella-
and the 323

I would go with a wella toner its called ivory girl, I believe..

strand test!


----------



## ~whathehair~ (Dec 21, 2008)

Color Charm Toner #T10 or
I also think that creme toner 301 is a White Beige/ white vanilla (on my tests). You could always snip a tiny bit or just make a swatch with a hidden piece of hair on the very end to test it out!! I will keep my eye out.


----------



## jessabel (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blondemafia76* 

 
_about 20 mins for me- but I have switched to the Frosty Ash Wella Gel colors- it has a much truer color to it- I use it just like the toner. No yellow at all- with the 323 I was still seeing some peeking thru. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Hope this helps!_

 
thanks!

does the wella frosty ash make it more white than the 323? 
whenever i see 'ash' in a color discription im scared it might turn out way too grey.


----------



## blondemafia76 (Dec 22, 2008)

I was too- but I did my research- it def gives that white white tone you are looking for with a pretty silvery- not grey- tone to it. I looooooooove it.


----------



## darkbeauty27 (Dec 30, 2008)

Okay so I bleached my roots with Wellite oil lightener yesterday.  It worked very fast and I was able to get it to a light lemon shade easily.  I am a level 7 dark blonde naturally though.  Anyway,  today I applied the Wella White Lady toner and it changed very quickly on me while I was processing.  It turned a dark purple on my hair super fast.  I left it on for about 15 minutes, hoping that my hair wouldn't be a purple shade.  I washed it out with purple shampoo and conditioner.  I looked in the mirror and while the lemon yellow was mostly gone, my hair now has a pale purple/silver tint to it.  I want it to be slightly more platinum blonde.  Will the toner wash out more the next time I wash my hair or am I stuck with the pale purplish-silver?


----------



## darkbeauty27 (Jan 2, 2009)

Oooo so I washed my hair again and my hair is turning a nice white platinum.  

So basically to achieve this, all I used was:

Wellite Oil Bleach with 20 vol. developer
Wella White Lady toner


----------



## blondemafia76 (Jan 2, 2009)

ok woman, I have to see pics!!! The toner will wash out more- sometimes ya just dont get it all. I CANT WAIT TO SEE!!!!!

I love that Wella Bleach- it works super fast and I never have a problem with it drying my hairs out.


----------



## leelee. (Jan 2, 2009)

I love the look of platinum blond hair, but I know that it won't look good on me. TT______TT Plus, my natural hair color is black, so it would be impossible for me to dye it this light without frying it. *sigh*

The color looks great on you though! You totally did an awesome job dying it at home too! Lucky butt. XD


----------



## blondemafia76 (Jan 3, 2009)

lol thanks! Im really glad it turned out, but I did alot of experimentation first!!!


----------



## ~whathehair~ (Jan 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkbeauty27* 

 
_Oooo so I washed my hair again and my hair is turning a nice white platinum.  

So basically to achieve this, all I used was:

Wellite Oil Bleach with 20 vol. developer
Wella White Lady toner_

 
YAY! Very happy this formula worked to get your perfect shade. I hope I can be brave enough to do this.


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Jan 13, 2009)

Thank you so much for posting this.  I am in cosmetology school and no one could figure out how to lighten my hair, but your post did!

I have naturally drk brown hair (some gray eek I'm 25 lol) and have been dying it black (1N) forever. A few months ago I bleached the front of it to a level 7 then put manic panic hot hot pink on and had it like that for a few months.  Anyway, a month ago I dyed it all black again and found this.

I decided not to do my whole head (I didn't want to be bald lol) but instead did a 4 inch wide by 2 inch deep section, so it was kinda funky.  I bleached with blondor, 40 vol, left on for 20 min.  The pink started to come through and left it on for another 15 min.  Finally came up to an orangey shade.  Dried it and bleached it again 2 hrs later.  The yesterday I went to Sallys got Clairol color in Flaxen and 30vol but it didn't take all the orange out.  Today, I got the 323d and it took most of it out, some parts are even white, but some ends underneath are still gold.  Since my hair has been through a lot I figured I would do oil and conditioning treatment all week then get the wella color charms you suggested.  Is it really good to take the gold out?

It looks really cool, and I think Ill touch up the black tomorrow night.  Do you think I should put the wella only on the gold parts, cause some parts are white or would it not hurt to put all over?  Thanks!


----------



## Nox (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CandiGirl21* 

 
_*I wish I could pull off this look....
Being brown skinned, I'll look horrible.*_

 
Actually, I think it might "POP" on your skin.  That would be quite a bold statement, if you have the bold personality to go with it.

I thought Halle Berry looked excellent in the the platinum as "Storm" in the X-men movies.


----------



## blondemafia76 (Jan 14, 2009)

agree about the brown girls/white hairs... its pretty stand out. I like it, alot. 

MACtastic- I would go with the wella's all over the blonde parts. From all of my experiece with the white look- the color charms take out all of the gold. All of it. However, you may look a little silveryish/grayish in the already white parts until you wash it, twice. Thats just the purple/blues leaving their mark, lol. It will be awesome! Post pics, please?


----------



## zzoester (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow, it looks REALLY REALLY good! Great job! I have soft black hair and did some serious damage to my hair in college in attempts to me blonde!


----------



## 2sweet (Jan 28, 2009)

You got such a perfect, pure platinum color. I don't think I could do that myself though!


----------



## blondemafia76 (Jan 31, 2009)

aww tks... I really love it, esp now with the pink in the back that i have. Its wonderful.


----------



## ~whathehair~ (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blondemafia76* 

 
_aww tks... I really love it, esp now with the pink in the back that i have. Its wonderful._

 
OOH do you have any pink photos too! I have been curious if you got some fun Christmas goodies!!


----------



## Avozilla (Feb 6, 2009)

If it's not as blonde as you'd like, I'd use the Manic Panic Snow White color.


----------



## blondemafia76 (Feb 7, 2009)

i think there is a thread here with the pink in it... I have kept it the same for the last few months... I LOVE it, although the hubs hates it!!! Ill try to dig it up..

here it is!

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f176/pink-blonde-121585/


----------



## pinktraits (Feb 10, 2009)

I am so frustrated. I have tried EVERYTHING to get my hair your shade and it's just not happening. I had brown hair dyed black, stripped that and so I ended up with sort of redding brown hair left. I then bleached it to an annoying copperish blonde. Tried again to dye with some ION stuff from Sally's (reccomended by a girl working there), it did /nothing/ at all, except sizzle my scalp that is. Then I found this posting and was so excited as I thought, finally, I would be able to achieve my wanted color. Alas, no. I have light blonde with yellow tinged roots and streaks throughout but an odd carrot top/strawberry blonde left over everywhere else. No matter what I do I just can't get to platinum. I know it's possible for it to happen, I've seen others with it who've started with natural black hair, I just can't seem to get it right and the salon is just way too costly for me (plus I hate having other people mess with my hair, no clue why).
Sooooo... after all that, any suggestions? >_^


----------



## ruthless (Feb 10, 2009)

Fantastic. That is what I wanted for my hair, being a brunette my stylist said "not possible" so I ended up with highlights

I have no idea how you got your hair to do that without making it the texture of cotton candy. I am impressed..and envious


----------



## Jessica0984 (Feb 10, 2009)

Blonde Mafia- Your hair is gorgeous!! I have way too much red for my hair to stay that blonde. I guess I will have to settle for Strawberry Blonde when I get this medium red brown bleached up. One time when I was trying for platinum I melted my hair in a highlighting cap.


----------



## blondemafia76 (Feb 12, 2009)

thanks all,
Pink- the problem you have is that you had dyed black hair. Those colors tend to stick around a whole lot longer and a lot of the time have red in them, with out meaning to. This is why you got the coppery out of it. 

My advice to you, is patience, I helped my very good friend achieve this color not too long ago, and she had dyed dark brown, espresso, hair. It just took several times to get it there. 
I would use the Wella Wellite Creme Oil bleach first of all. Use it once, and leave on about 45 to 60 mins- no longer. Condtion REALLY WELL. REALLY REALLY WELL. Take some deep conditioner and wrap that head in a warm towel, let it sit. Wait it out a few days. Then, if you are not that lovely banana peel shade of yellow, do it again.
Then go on with the Wella Color Charms Frosty Ash. Use 2 tubes, because your hair will be porus. Please, only use a 20 vol developer as you do not want to fry your scalp any more than necessary. 

Also- if its not getting that silvery quality you want, my best suggestion is this, the Shimmering Lights Shampoo AND the manic panic Virgin Snow toner. I swear by them, totally. Please let me know how it turns out, and if you need more help, please PM me and we can chat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ruthless, I can't believe your stylist said that too you!! I have seen the darkest of asian hair go this platinum with very little damage... she was just skurred. 

Im not saying I havent damaged my hair, it can get raggedy, but I trim often and condition very well. This kind of hair, even on a blonde is very hard work. Esp now that I have the pink and it fades fast. But thats just Manic Panic, so its not going to hurt me. It's worth all of the work to me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its my signature.

Thanks Jessica- but i so admire strawberry blonde hair, my granny had it and it was beauuuutiful!


----------



## ~whathehair~ (Feb 25, 2009)

OMG I love the pink it is GORGEOUS!!!! beautiful XX00xx & I hope to see your killlllller truck, I have to get my car repainted but I don't know where to & I would much rather have a truck !!!

What is the name of your hair cut hehe? I feel like such a fan girl because BLUSH I want that TOO LOLLL *hides under the table* HAHA 


---I have been having a hard time getting the correct porosity with powder bleach.. maybe I am going only to the gold or yellow stage vs. pale yellow... My 1210 & other toners are making silver & grey or pewter & it's driving me crazy because I want this done YESTERDAY!


----------



## doll.face (Feb 26, 2009)

It looks GORGEOUS!!!!! I am so jealous. I'm in the process of going back to a light blonde shade so  I'm sitting here like.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!!!!


----------



## blondemafia76 (Feb 28, 2009)

I saw your post.. you are going to have to go in stages, Im afraid.. you were just too dark prior, but it can be acheived!! Thanks for the compliments !


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 17, 2009)

Wow it looks fabulous!

I think one day I will try platinum.. Just for the hell of it. Thanks for posting this!


----------



## The Diva (Mar 6, 2011)

I had to join just to tell you it looks FAB!!!!! I struggle to get my hair blonde to start with, I'm a  level 3-4  .  Anyway got tired of having someone bleach it and ALWAYS overlapping the bleach and ruining my hair so I started doing it myself. I have been using clairol professional high lift 12N w/ 40 under the dryer for 60 mins TWICE then tone with a redken platinum ice 9V. It lifts pretty well I just cant seem to get back to that banana yellow I got with bleach. This process doesnt fry my hair at all. Any I deas I could be doing diffrent? I dont need the color u have now but obviously close would be great. Let me know and fab job perfecting your own hair color! You go girl !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blondemafia76 (Mar 7, 2011)

maybe try a soap cap instead of a straight out bleaching- it may get you that banana yellow and then tone. It would be a heck of a lot easier than color color and tone. Its worth a shot, and its no where near as damaging as a full on bleach.


----------

